# Egyptian mag affirms Brotherhood infiltration of White House



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Claims 6 American Muslims have strong influence on U.S. policy*

Published: 12 hours ago

Effectively affirming the concerns of five much-maligned Republican House members and the evidence presented in an investigative book, an Egyptian magazine claims six American Muslim leaders who work with the Obama administration are Muslim Brotherhood operatives who have significant influence on U.S. policy.
Egypt's Rose El-Youssef magazine, in a Dec. 22 story, said the six men turned the White House "from a position hostile to Islamic groups and organizations in the world to the largest and most important supporter of the Muslim Brotherhood."
The Egyptian article was translated and reported by the Investigative Project on Terrorism, or IPT.
IPT said that while the story is largely unsourced, it is significant because it raises the issue to Egyptian readers.
The article names Arif Alikhan, assistant secretary of Homeland Security for policy development; Mohammed Elibiary, a member of the Homeland Security Advisory Council; Rashad Hussain, the U.S. special envoy to the Organization of the Islamic Conference; Salam al-Marayati, co-founder of the Muslim Public Affairs Council, or MPAC); Imam Mohamed Magid, president of the Islamic Society of North America, or ISNA; and Eboo Patel, a member of President Obama's Advisory Council on Faith-Based Neighborhood Partnerships.

Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2013/01/egyptian-mag-affirms-brotherhood-infiltration-of-white-house/#ICKm2GrpHdqkIgEz.99​


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

disgraceful not surprising but disgraceful !


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Where do you think the series homeland got its idea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Faith-Based Neighborhood Partnerships?
This is an infiltration with a master plan which is being fueled by this administration. They're expanding as a civil rights group when in fact they're hamas.
http://www.granddeception.com/#sthash.WmeGW2Li.dpbs


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Radical Muslim DHS AdvisorFired Amid Allegations Of Accessing Classified Documents*
It's no secret that President Obama, Hillary Clinton, John Kerry, and much of the current administration are staunch Muslim Brotherhood supporters. It's also evident that the Muslim extremism has infiltrated our White House.

With how pro-Muslim Brotherhood the Obama administration is, it's surprising that one of the organization's most open supporters was recently fired, although his cohorts made sure his discharge was as comfortable as possible.

Mohamed Elibiary, whose account features the same "rabia" symbol the gun-toting extremists were sporting at the Muslim Day March in NYC, was dismissed from his position at the Department of Homeland Security.


So, how much of a radical do you have to be to get removed by the Obama administration?

Jihadwatch reports that the "Pro-Muslim Brotherhood DHS adviser let go amid allegations of coverup."

"'The Department also did not find any indication that he sought to disclose any other internal OHS [Office of Homeland Security] information to anyone apart from official use of information within the scope of his role for the Homeland Security Advisory Council.' &#8230;However, documents obtained by Judicial Watch under the Freedom of Information Act contradict DHS's claims and indicate that a proper investigation into Elibiary's actions never even took place."

A few years ago, Elibiary was acclaimed as "the nation's leading deradicalization expert."
A Department of Homeland Security (DHS) adviser long engulfed in controversy over his radical views was let go from his role in the department last week after a long fight by lawmakers and others to revoke the individual's privileges at DHS.

Mohamed Elibiary was until last week a senior member of DHS' Homeland Security Advisory Council (HSAC). After years of controversy about his status at DHS, Elibiary announced his final day with the department on Twitter earlier this month and said he would remain close to the agency.

Media outlets have raised questions about the circumstances surrounding his departure, speculating that his provocative comments about the "inevitable" return of the Muslim "caliphate" may have played a role.


Washington Free Beacon has obtained documents that indicate Elibiary had no choice in his resignation. *It's believed that he was let go after an investigation into allegations that he improperly accessed and used classified materials obtained with his security clearance.*

Elibiary maintains that America is "an Islamic country with an Islamically compliant constitution" and defends the Muslims Brotherhood.
http://universalfreepress.com/radic...llegations-of-accessing-classified-documents/


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

What's sad is that with these backgrounds none of the these clowns could even make it through step 1 of a background check for a job in the FBI or even a local police department, yet, here they are; making national security policy for our country. Disgraceful.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If even half of it is true, he should be terminated with extreme prejudice


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I should probably buy more guns and ammo...


----------

